# Generator surges, then dies



## Robert777 (Dec 28, 2018)

Have a Westinghouse WH7000 EC that I'm fixing for a friend. It starts fine, runs for a few minutes, then starts surging. If I put my hand over the intake on the carburetor, it stops surging for a while, then dies. If I don't put my hand over the intake, it surges like crazy, then dies. Any suggestions. I tried cleaning the carburetor, but that didn't help. The generator has had lots of use, and smokes like crazy when you first start it up. It consistently has been using oil for several months. Also, I put in a new spark plug, and it got fouled right away. Thanks for any suggestions anyone has for this. It may be just time for the owner to give up and buy a new one.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

Robert777 said:


> Have a Westinghouse WH7000 EC that I'm fixing for a friend. It starts fine, runs for a few minutes, then starts surging. If I put my hand over the intake on the carburetor, it stops surging for a while, then dies. If I don't put my hand over the intake, it surges like crazy, then dies. Any suggestions. I tried cleaning the carburetor, but that didn't help. The generator has had lots of use, and smokes like crazy when you first start it up. It consistently has been using oil for several months. Also, I put in a new spark plug, and it got fouled right away. Thanks for any suggestions anyone has for this. It may be just time for the owner to give up and buy a new one.


 It's running lean. Putting your hand over the intake effectively chokes it. The main jet needs to be cleaned out. Remove the bowl and then unscrew the main jet from the tube in the middle. Here's a great video on removing and replacing a main jet: https://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/1624009-post1.html
Also carefully check the float valve and seat to be sure that it is sealing properly.


----------



## Robert777 (Dec 28, 2018)

Thanks, I'll try that.


----------



## Robert777 (Dec 28, 2018)

It wasn't the main jet that was plugged, but there ended up being some foreign matter in the intake pipe between the fuel hose and the needle valve. Used a welding tip cleaner to dislodge it, and now the generator works fine without surging.


----------



## laminack16 (11 mo ago)

Oil sensor?


----------

